# Melting jungle val



## mallorieGgator (Jan 25, 2012)

Oops, I meant to post this in the plant discussion. Can a mod move it for me? Thanks!


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Vals are known to melt a little after you first plant them. A couple of mine are doing the same thing right now, been about a week after planting. They should shoot back up after they settle though.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Large vals do not ship very well. When I used to get them i would shear off much of the plant and watch the new leaves race to the waters edge.


----------



## mallorieGgator (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, thanks! I did trim the leaves when I got them and a majority of the are already back to the top of the water except for the few melting ones. Should I just trim them off?


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you using Excel (Glutaraldehyde) for a source of carbon in the tank? Vals need to be accustomed to Excel very slowly or they will begin to die (they may never do well with Excel), there are other plants like this as well - my lotus does not like Excel and many mosses will not do well either.


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

KrazyFish said:


> Are you using Excel (Glutaraldehyde) for a source of carbon in the tank? Vals need to be accustomed to Excel very slowly or they will begin to die (they may never do well with Excel), there are other plants like this as well - my lotus does not like Excel and many mosses will not do well either.


This ^ , Vals can be quite sensitive to excel in high doses.

They should be ok if you already have a runner taking root. If it's just older leaves melting and the new inner leaves are ok, then it's probably just adjusting to your tank. And yes, remove the melting leaves.

I started with one last year, now I can't control them in my 55g, there's easily 40+ now :icon_surp


----------



## mallorieGgator (Jan 25, 2012)

Nope, as stated only using Flourish root tabs at the moment. I ordered micro and macro on this forum and it should be here this week but other then that, I'm not using anything. I have RO/DI water and I use RO Right by Kent to make it harder for my shrimp.


----------



## jmrmotorhead (Sep 27, 2011)

The above advise is sound. Chances are a few will melt back a bit, but you shOuld get new growth quickly, especially since you'll be starting ferts soon! Don't worry, you'll soon have more than you'll ever want! They multiply real quick once they start sending runners out. I started with one 8 inch plant, and had over 20 within a month.
Feel free to pm me with any questions you have!

Matt


----------

